# Problema CpuFreqd: Errore al boot

## jezet

Salve ragazzi, ho un problema con cpufreqd... al boot mi dà questi errore

cpufreqd: get_class_device_attribute: couldn't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/energy_full (No such file or directory)

cpufreqd: get_class_device_attribute: couldn't open /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/energy_now (No such file or directory)

poi cpufreqd mi dà anche altri errori, ma credo dipendano tutti da questo... comunque io penso che mi manchi qualche modulo del kernel... 

sapete aiutarmi?

Grazie mille 

ciaoooo

Eg

----------

## cloc3

devi giocare con la sezione "Power Management and ACPI options" di menuconfig.

----------

## jezet

Grazie, adesso proverò ad abilitare varie cose... vediamo se riesco a risolvere il problema!

ciaooo

Eg

----------

